# Solved: vptnfile.410



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I have this strange file, vptnfile.410, in my windows folder. It takes up over 5mb. and I would really like to get rid of it if poss. Does anyone know what it's for, please?


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hi there ~

It is an anti-virus definition file - may have been placed there if you've used Trend Micro (housecall.antivirus.com).


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Don't think thats a Windows related file. May be some program uses it temporarily...first move the file to another folder...may be C:\> itself. If you don't have any problems...delete the file.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

Hey vjay -- how ya doin?


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Please check your PM


----------



## yul (Feb 11, 2003)

vijay?

sounds india (and u r flag is showing)


----------



## pvc9 (Jul 7, 2002)

Yep!!!

I'm an Indian!


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

Yes, I have used housecall........and now I got another file: vptnfile.488. This one weighs in at 6.33 Mb Wtf? How dare they put their huge files all over my hard disc. I only have 2 gigs to start with.......ok, you'all can stop laughing now! 
Will try moving them both to my c:\backup folder. Thanx, guys.


----------



## shortbus (Jan 28, 2004)

I've googled and ended up here from trying to figure out what a 'vptnfile.251' is.
Mine's just under 10 MB, unknown type in 'properties', and about three weeks old.
Gonna move from C:\Windows to G:\BuBye

Yul find thats wrong on so many different levels


----------



## *aussie_blondie (Nov 29, 2002)

I think it's definitely a file that an anti virus programme leaves behind. I deleted mine.


----------

